# Should i feed orijen regional red to my gsd?



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello , i feed my 10 and i half month old gsd orijen puppy large breed but lately he refuses to eat it without me adding something good in his food.I still have food for 1 and a half month , then he will be 12 months old.Will regional red taste better and should i feed him adult food?Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Problem solved, i added some cream cheese in his kibble and he loves it.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

At 10 1/2 months he needs to be transitioned off Orijen LBP. I have a GSD that just turned a year old. He's on Orijen Tundra and occasionally we switch him to Orijen Six Fish. We transitioned him off Orijen LBP when he was about 6 months old.


----------

